# 2014 Mercedes Benz CLS 63 AMG | 20" MQ Wheels 3226 Brush Silver Face, Gloss black Win



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*2014 Mercedes Benz CLS 63 AMG | 20" MQ Wheels 3226 Brush Silver Face, Gloss black Win*


For this 2014 Mercedes Benz CLS 63 AMG our customer wanted a set of Mercedes Benz Wheels with a deep concave and went with 20" MQ Wheels 3226 Brush Face, Gloss black windows. Wheel and tire set up is 20x9 & 20x10.5 wrapped with 255-35-20 & 295-30-20 Toyo Proxes 4 Plus Tires, and yes you heard right 255-35-20 & 295-30-20 .
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information.
(626) 814-1158
www.audiocityusa.com​

__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN


__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/W4WjGA


__
https://flic.kr/p/W4WjGA
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/XgVAcs


__
https://flic.kr/p/XgVAcs
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/XgVzQL


__
https://flic.kr/p/XgVzQL
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/W4Wk1w


__
https://flic.kr/p/W4Wk1w
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/XgVAw5


__
https://flic.kr/p/XgVAw5
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/W4Wkno


__
https://flic.kr/p/W4Wkno
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/XgVAPj


__
https://flic.kr/p/XgVAPj
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/W4WkCU


__
https://flic.kr/p/W4WkCU
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/XgVB6G


__
https://flic.kr/p/XgVB6G
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

